# Pacing and screaming



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi, I've been letting Rosie out of the cage each night for a couple of hours and she gets to come sit on my hand or my shoulder while I'm doing homework or playing on my laptop. Anyways I've started to notice that whenever I wake up in the morning later than I normally do (on weekends) or if she hadn't been out yet for that day she will pace on her perch and scream a bit. This morning she did it when she noticed I was awake. Is she just wanting attention or out? I didn't say anything to her when she was doing this and once she had calmed down I said good morning and got up. Why was she pacing and screaming?
I tired to get a video but once she noticed me moving around to grab my camera she stopped doing it. I got a little video of her doing it though. There's no sound but while she is pacing she is screaming. She also jumps onto the bars and then goes back on the perch and starts pacing again but that isn't on the video.
Here it is,


----------



## Thigocia19 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Well I don't know a lot about Cockatiels but it looks like her cage is pretty small for a bird of her size. She may want out so that she can stretch those wings of hers. Maybe a bigger cage would help. But again I am no expert so you may want to wait for others to comment. *


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Thigocia19 said:


> *Well I don't know a lot about Cockatiels but it looks like her cage is pretty small for a bird of her size. She may want out so that she can stretch those wings of hers. Maybe a bigger cage would help. But again I am no expert so you may want to wait for others to comment. *


I'm sure that her cage is big enough for her, in the video it only shows a side view. This is the cage, 
http://www.hagen.com/uk/birds/product.cfm?CAT=8&SUBCAT=805&PROD_ID=08833100031101

83310 Vision Large Bird Cage, Regular
- Large wire
- 74.9 (29 1/2") x 38.1 (15") x 54.6 cm (21 1/2")
- Terracotta perches
- Terracotta food and water dishes
- Suitable for Cockatiels, Lovebirds and Parrolets

She also is let out everyday for a couple of hours when I'm home. I'm pretty sure her cage is big enough and I don't think its the problem.
Thank you for your input though


----------



## Thigocia19 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Oh, I see, I thought it was a small box type from what I saw. *


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

You were right by ignoring her until she calmed down  Here are a few links about screaming http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...bird-behavior-issues-screaming/topiclist.aspx


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Basically she was throwing a cockatiel tantrum. It was good that you ignored her until she calmed down. That way you reward good behavior instead of bad.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

LuvMyTiels said:


> Basically she was throwing a cockatiel tantrum. It was good that you ignored her until she calmed down. That way you reward good behavior instead of bad.


 Just like a little child. I'm going to have to go upstairs and let her out or else she is probably going to have another tantrum. She hasn't been let out for her daily roaming.


----------

